# In your opinion, what's the nicest smelling perfume?



## Roshni Diya (Dec 9, 2010)

The title speaks for itself lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## magosienne (Dec 9, 2010)

Difficult choice. One of my favorite is Miss Dior Cherie, but its price is far from nice.


----------



## llehsal (Dec 9, 2010)

I personally like fruity perfumes so my favorite is DKNY's Be Delicious (the original, cherry, night...ok all)...


----------



## divadoll (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree with the Miss Dior Cherie.  I will add Chanel Chance - which ever the version (green, pink, yellow coloured ones).  I switch between the 2.


----------



## Roshni Diya (Dec 10, 2010)

Ah ok! I'll be trying to find and smell these - especially Miss Dior Cherrie.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolaB (Dec 10, 2010)

V&amp;R Flowerbomb is by far my favorite.


----------



## cinderella (Dec 31, 2010)

My latest favourite is Vera Wang, but there are soooooo many wonderful perfumes out there , so I can't choose only one like the nicest smelling.


----------



## perlanga (Dec 31, 2010)

Hands down DKNY Be Delicious Fresh Blossom! Fruity, sexy, girly, and pretty all at the same time.


----------



## Berialle (Dec 31, 2010)

I like fruity, spicy, and sweet perfumes. I really like L'Occitane's Honey &amp; Lemon perfume.


----------



## rrcc (Jan 20, 2011)

My favorite is Harajiku lili angel, it has this very fruity and sugary smell. But it doesn't last very long though.


----------



## LuvLuxe (Jan 27, 2011)

I like Vera Wang Sheer Veil, Marc Jacobs Lola and Versace Bright Crystal. I can't pick one lol.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 1, 2011)

My favorites are Escada Magnetism, and this one by lacoste.  I'm not sure if it has a name, its in a tall clear rectangular bottle with a silver cap.


----------



## ZooZoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Touch Of Pink by Lacoste!!! I tried it at the epcot paris perfume store and instantly fell in complete love with it, seriously it's the only one I ever wear anymore. before that I was hooked on KORS Perfume for Women by Michael Kors but for some random reason they have discontinued it.


----------



## Sexy Sadie (Feb 2, 2011)

Escasda Collection. Allure Sensuelle by Chanel.


----------



## Nicole86 (Feb 2, 2011)

I use Ralph Lauren Hot  or Vera Wang Princess..


----------



## SadAng3l (Feb 2, 2011)

I love so many perfumes its hard to choose!

I love Vera Wang Princess and DKNY Be Delicious though, also Hugo Boss Deep Red   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorrib9 (Feb 3, 2011)

Angel by Thierry Muegler, its amazing, I get complements every time I wear it.


----------



## Johnnie (Feb 4, 2011)

Armani Code! I love, love, love that stuff.


----------



## kaylin_marie (Feb 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Johnnie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Armani Code! I love, love, love that stuff.



 Me too, I wear the men's version too!!


----------



## jamjan (Feb 8, 2011)

Most perfumes make me cough or sneeze violently.

Je Reviens by Worth makes me go weak at the knees!

I CANNOT resist any woman who wears it.  (don't tell my wife. lol)


----------



## socialitedreams (Feb 8, 2011)

i love Dior Addict with a passion, it makes me swoon.  soooo sexy!


----------



## AmourAnnette (Feb 11, 2011)

Original DKNY Be Delicious  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## corivegas (Feb 11, 2011)

My favorite is Dolce &amp; Gabbana Light Blue.

It's very light and has a grapefruit smell.

So refreshing.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 12, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *magosienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Difficult choice. One of my favorite is Miss Dior Cherie, but its price is far from nice.


That's my problem with Jo Malone Orange Blossom - it's currently my favorite scent, but holy cheese, is that stuff a fortune!


----------



## Bexy (Feb 13, 2011)

My favorite perfume is Philosophy Pure Grace. So fresh smelling.


----------



## Laced Ivory (Mar 2, 2011)

For me, it's actually what my boyfriend wears. LOL. I don't know what it is exactly, but I do know that it's from Lacoste. 






xoxo,

Roxanne


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 2, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *lolaB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> V&amp;R Flowerbomb is by far my favorite.



I second that!!!!!!! It's addictive in my opinion.  However, the price is sky high


----------



## MakeupofDesire (Mar 3, 2011)

Pick one? That I just can't do! lol I just got my new fav for xmas, Pure by DKNY. I also love Love Kills Slowly by Ed Hardy (pink bottle, i'm on number 2 or 3), and Calvin Klein's Euphoria. I love lots more, but I figure I pushed it with naming three! lol my dresser is lined up from one end to the other with perfumes...that's why it's so hard to pick!


----------



## imonabhaute (Mar 4, 2011)

I know it's kind of 70s old school; but YSL's Opium is one of my favorites.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Mar 5, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *imonabhaute* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I know it's kind of 70s old school; but YSL's Opium is one of my favorites.


Oh, god, I LOVE Opium!  I think, maybe because of our individual body chemistries, some of us can't wear certain scents. What smells good on you may not smell good on me, and so on.  And I'll tell you - Opium *stinks* on me - STINKS!  It smells wonderful on my mom, and on other people who've worn it.  And I could sit around and sniff the bottle all day long.  But I just can't wear it - my body chemistry turns it into something awful on me.  Every few years, I give it another try to see if my chemistry has changed at all, and so far, no luck.  Of course, I really can't wear spicy/oriental fragrances - I can't wear Opium, Coco Chanel, Youth Dew, etc.  I can wear a few of the softer ones - I can wear Shalimar, Aveda Purefume/Shampure, and Spellbound.  But anything spicier than that is trouble for me.  I tend to do best with florals.


----------



## Maris Crane (Mar 7, 2011)

Tokyo Milk Let Them Eat Cake.


----------



## SarahNull (Mar 8, 2011)

I have several favorites. Some of them include:

Pleasures by Estee Lauder (I am not notorious for liking florals, but do love the florals collaborated in this fragrance)

Bright Crystal by Versace (I can smell pomegranates, among many other scents that just work well together)

Guilty by Gucci (The peach fragrance is very prevalent in this scent)

Hypnotic Poison by Dior (There is something about the almond, cinnamon, and vanilla in this fragrance that gets me)

L'Eau Ambree by Prada (The amber, rose, and vanilla mixed together are incredibly outstanding in this perfume)

Brit Eau de by Burberry (The pear and lime scent in this fragrance works amazing with the almond and vanilla scent)

Rose Essentielle by Bvlgari (I absolutely love how well the berry scent works perfectly with the rose and jasmine)


----------



## Annelle (Mar 9, 2011)

I have a hard time finding fragrances on me because for some reason my skin makes practically everything smell like ... (overly floral) gas station bathroom soap.

It's not like it's a particularly bad smell to smell like you've freshly washed your hands with the no-name soap from the push dispenser after going to the bathroom, but...I don't want to smell like I just came out of a bathroom all the time &gt;.&lt;

The Vera Wang princess series has been my favorite as it doesn't smell like soap!  (I own a bottle of Princess, and I've smelled ...the school girl version one? i forget the name right now but it has the plaid school girl skirt sort of design to it.  It smelled good on me too.)


----------



## Bailey (Mar 10, 2011)

Light Blue by Dolce and Gabbana...I have been wearing it for years. I mainly wear it during the day and when i go out I wear Chance by Chanel. Light Blue has a nice soft scent. My favorite!!


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 10, 2011)

I got a bottle of Giorgio Armani Acqua Di Gioa that I'm loving!!!! It's slowly creeping up my list of favorites


----------



## ld5423 (Mar 10, 2011)

I really like Pink Sugar at Sephora... and even though it's a guys cologne, Fierce by Abercrombie and Fitch smells AMAZING!!!! every time I wear it people tell me how good I smell... it doesn't really smell like a guys cologne either.


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 10, 2011)

Some of the BEST colognes are for men.  I still want to rip a mans clothes off when I smell Fahrenheit by Christian Dior!!!!!!!


----------



## Annelle (Mar 10, 2011)

my bf was asking me to get him some cologne recently. maybe i should go by the counter and test out some guy smells too.  i'm too into making myself smell pretty lol


----------



## kikikinzz (Mar 10, 2011)

The way I see it is this........the better my husband smells, the more I'm intoxicated with him.  Kind of a "win win" situation 



  I know what kind of scents he likes so I test them out and purchase whichever is the most alluring to me......


----------



## Bailey (Mar 11, 2011)

Omg!! I love Fierce by Abercrombie and Fitch!! When my husband where's this I just want to rip off his clothes!! I sometimes dab it on..I so love this cologne!!


----------



## Annelle (Mar 11, 2011)

haha maybe I should be looking into getting something for him then!


----------



## janetgriselle (Mar 12, 2011)

I love DKNY Pure  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 12, 2011)

Sarong by Theme Fragrance. I still adore it.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 13, 2011)

I like Chance by Chanel but there are so many others too.


----------



## SassyAuburn (Mar 13, 2011)

I have over 10 different fragrances in my collection. Some I have in body lotions, sparkle sprays and bath gels as well. I usually wear a different scent each day. The one I choose depends on my mood, the weather outside, what I am wearing, where I am going, who I am with. For me, a fragrance is all about the here and now. My two favorites, though, would have to be Viva la Juicy by Juicy Couture and Stella by Stella McCartney.


----------



## kosmetiko (Mar 14, 2011)

I think, any perfume has its own peculiar scent. So, it is difficult to say which one is better.


----------



## fabianem (Mar 14, 2011)

I love Zen by Shiseido and Euphoria by Calvin Klein!!!


----------



## Carlee (Mar 15, 2011)

I love Giorgio by Beverly Hills......and so does my guy........


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 15, 2011)

I love anything in the Juice Couture lineup.


----------



## LadyDragonFire (Mar 15, 2011)

@topic:  I admit that I'm a little bit obsessed with perfume, so there are quite a lot of fragrances that I really like. I think that my absolute favourites

              frequently change depending on my mood. My current favourite is Rose Absolute Eau de Parfum from Yves Rocher. Actually, almost all of their fragrances smell amazing in my opinion, but the rose fragrance is definitely my favourite. When I bought it, the lady at the store actually told me that in France one bottle of the Rose Absolute perfume sells every ten minutes, or something crazy like that. (It was some really high number anyway.)

  Statistics aside, I think it _is_ actually a really nice smelling perfume, especially if you love roses as much as I do.

Recently, we have finally got "Bath and Body Works" here in Canada as well! I went there the other day and sampled almost every fragrance they have! LOL! I think that after a while they all just blended together in my nose, so I'm not really sure if I was smelling all of them properly!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

  However, I have to say that I really love many of the fragrances they carry too, and I especially love the fact that they have such a huge selection to pick from! They are low end fragrances, but in my opinion they don't smell like they are. (That probably sounded bad, lol!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) A lot of them are really nice.

  I think some of my favourites are: White Citrus (which I actually bought), Eucalyptus and Mint (which is actually part of their aromatherapy line), Cucumber and Melon, Twilight Woods (although I can't remember what it smells like now, and I think I might just like the name!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) and tons of others that I can't remember at the moment!


----------



## LivingTheDream (Mar 15, 2011)

my two favorites are juicy couture viva la juicy and versace bright crystal, i get comments on both of those all of the time. I plan on buying more of both when i run out.


----------



## hellokomrade (Mar 16, 2011)

My favorite fragrances are Dorian and Mouse's Sad and Long Tale by Black Phoenix Alchemy Lab.

Dorian is a Victorian fragrance with tea, citrus and vanilla. It's all very subtle though and feels very sophisticated without being too heavy.

Mouse's Sad and Long Tale smells like vanilla, amber, light sandalwood and sweet pea. Again all of the notes are very subtle, but it kind of smells like a warm vanilla embrace. Yum  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I love BPAL. It's definitely the place for people who are generally turned off by traditional department store perfumes. Personally, I find the department store too overwhelming. I like to read a little about the scents before I go sticking my nose in it. I also like how BPAL scents have stories and concepts, but they're not as convoluted as, for instence, Britney Spears' "choose your own destiny" scent. Whatever that's supposed to smell like.

For example, Dorian smells exactly how you would expect a Victorian, English Dorian Grey to smell.

Anywhoo, their search feature is offline, but if you're interested I would suggest checking it out as you can search by notes that you like and click on the name to go to a thread of reviews. Or you can just browse their forum for other rec's.

Also what's nice about BPAL is their "imps", which are sample sizes of their perfume. You can buy a set of six for I think around $18 and they last a long time and BPAL usually sends a couple extra imps with every order.

I seriously love this company if you can't tell.


----------



## DonnaJ (Mar 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *LisaF1163* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Channel no 5 is my mother's signature scent and the same thing happened to me. I always loved the way it smells on her so when I was 16 or 17 and going on a date and wanted to impress, I asked if I could use her Channel and she said sure. Oh my Gawd was it awful!

My favorite fragrance is Calvin Klein Eternity.


----------



## LadyDragonFire (Mar 16, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *DonnaJ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I also can't wear Chanel Number 5. It's mainly because of that that I have always considered Chanel fragrances to be overrated. That's probably not fair though. They might have something that I like, and I may have just not discovered it yet.

  Interestingly, I have also always loved Calvin Klein's Eternity, and it smells very nice on me. I wonder if that's a coincidence?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LOH11 (Mar 16, 2011)

I love Victoria Secret Vanilla Lace and Love Spell


----------



## SassyAuburn (Mar 17, 2011)

Last year, I think, Eva Longoria created a scent simply called "Eva". She actually designed it with people who are sensitive to perfumes in mind. She kept the notes of the fragrance in line with those that are less irritating to the nose and eyes. I actually tested it in a magazine, and I have to say, it is a softer, gentler scent than many others that I own. And it "calms down" nicely after it is applied. For any of you who have a sensitivity to many perfumes on the market, I strongly encourage you to give that a try. I was able to purchase it at Macy's. You probably can find it there.


----------



## vasila19 (Mar 18, 2011)

coco mademoiselle by chanel. gotta love it &lt;3


----------



## makeupguru97 (Mar 21, 2011)

Jean Patou's Joy this is far from cheap ladies! I got it for my birthday from my aunt. When i run out i will never be able to buy it agian!


----------



## cobainer13 (Mar 22, 2011)

I LOOOOVEE FCUK Three in the fuschia bottle. Its scent isnt perfumy and light  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Also JLo glow. It lasts foreverr


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 24, 2011)

I love juicy, and jlo miami or whatever she called that one...it was very tropical, fruity. I love that kind of stuff


----------



## Chickletlovey23 (Mar 24, 2011)

I really like vanilla and fresh scents like Guess by Marciano and White Musk Breeze from The Body Shop


----------



## LaMerzMakeup (Mar 24, 2011)

My personal favorite is "Heart" by Garden Botanica. It is the freshest, cleanest, and most femininely "soft" smelling of all perfumes I've ever come across to date!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sylean (Mar 25, 2011)

I've been loving Vera Wang Princess, being a fourteen-year-old. I've heard a lot of good things about Miss Dior Cherie, so maybe I'll go check that out. Do any of you think the scent would be too mature?


----------



## bowbandit (Mar 26, 2011)

I absolutely love Sexy Little Things from Victoria's Secret. It's not super expensive, but it smells amazing.

When they went on sale, I bought another bottle to keep in my purse.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sahana (Apr 12, 2011)

In my opinion, the nicest smelling perfume is CHANEL NÂ°5. Timeless and classic.


----------



## Stella117 (Apr 14, 2011)

I'm a fan of light, fruity scents as well--especially citrus.  But I'd have to say that my favorite scent is Rem de Reminiscence Paris which is a beachy scent.  It's probably the only fragrance I've worn that elicited "Omigod, what are you wearing?"  My yoga instructor said it reminded her of sex on the beach.  Not the fruity drink, but actually the combination of sex and beach.

That's a pretty good review IMO...


----------



## moccah (Apr 14, 2011)

I used to wear miss dior cherie when I was younger.

Recently my boyfriend bought a new perfume for me and I got a miss dior cherie mini with it.

I still love how it smells but I think its a "young" scent. A lot of young girls wear it (16 year olds)

Maybe I will buy it again some day, but I much rather prefer Estee Lauder's Sensuous, Guess by Guess or Absolutely me by Escada.

All these scents are soft, very sweet and a bit tropical except for the Estee Lauder one.

I do hate it that almost every good, long lasting scent is so bloody expensive  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## HopeClary (Apr 15, 2011)

Angel &amp; Sugar by Fresh


----------



## imonabhaute (Apr 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *Sahana* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In my opinion, the nicest smelling perfume is CHANEL NÂ°5. Timeless and classic.


One of my favorites.  Opium, No. 5 and No. 19 are probably my tops.  Opium I wear everyday though.

I love the smell of Shalimar by Guerlain, but like others have mentioned, some things don't work for people.  It smells like I spent $125 for eau de talc, I smell like I used a ton of dry shampoo and then did a quick baby powder bath.  If it smelled good on me, it'd be one of my favorites.


----------



## serpentinasolis (Apr 18, 2011)

There is something about Jean Paul Gaultier's Classique. Its a very mysterious scent. Their commercial really sum it up for me. Its like..."a blonde wearing light beige lace in a vanilla-amber scented, slightly dusty bedroom". lol


----------



## spauno (Apr 19, 2011)

According to me Fracas, Acqua di Parma are the nicest smell perfume


----------

